# Que es el sonido 2.1, 5.1 etc?



## El Pelado (Sep 12, 2008)

Bueno, perdon si la pregunta es tonta   pero escucho hablaar de sonido 5.1, 2.1 y no puedo saber que es...alguno que me desasne ? ops: 
Gracias!


----------



## juanma (Sep 12, 2008)

Buenas, el 2 o 5 o 7 indican la cantidad de canales independientes y el .0 o .1 o .2 indican los sonidos graves.

Por ejemplo, 2.0 son solamente 2 parlantes y dos canales independientes (Stereo)
2.1 son los 2 canales mas woofer (vienen mucho para PC, son 2 parlantes chicos y uno grande)
Lo mismo con 5.1. Fijate que esos equipos siempre traen 5 parlantes pequeños mas 1 woofer. Naturalemente, los 5 canales son independientes.


----------

